# 2013 Nissan Rogue SL ??



## Capri142 (Dec 7, 2016)

I recently purchased a 2013 NR SL. at least I think it an SL. it says SL on the back of the car and the sales papaers all state that the model is an SL. However today I was looking on the internet and find that in 2013 the only models were the S & SV. So how could I possibly be driving a 2013 SL ?


----------



## boxerbrick (Nov 3, 2016)

They changed the nomenclature in 2011/12 I think. What you have is actually SV with SL package (which is labeled as "SL").


----------

